# Audio Drops Out Genie Client



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Dolby Digital - On
Happened via Digital Coax then moved Client to room with Receiver w/ HDMI.

I will change channels or pause then play something and the video will be fine on the TV but there will be no Audio till I turn the client off then on again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What happens if you connect the client to the TV directly?


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

The audio goes out on the TV and on the sound bar when I have it hooked up HDMI to TV and Digital Coax to speakers.

I moved it to a TV that has a sound bar as well but this sound bar has HDMI so i hooked it up through the speaker on a different TV. Sure enough changed the channel today from Fox News to msnbc and the audio goes out but there is still picture on the TV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What happens if you turn off Dolby Digital 5.1 audio?


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> What happens if you turn off Dolby Digital 5.1 audio?


I have had this same problem. I had a tech come out and take a look at it. He replaced my client. But its still dropping the audio after it was replaced. If I turn off Dolby Digital it will work just fine. Could it be something in the firmware?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

EVAC41 said:


> I have had this same problem. I had a tech come out and take a look at it. He replaced my client. But its still dropping the audio after it was replaced. If I turn off Dolby Digital it will work just fine. Could it be something in the firmware?


It's more likely an anomaly with how your TV handles Dolby Digital audio. Unless you're using a multi-speaker surround sound setup, it's best to turn of DD5.1 audio. The speakers on your TV can't provide true 5.1 surround audio anyway.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It's more likely an anomaly with how your TV handles Dolby Digital audio. Unless you're using a multi-speaker surround sound setup, it's best to turn of DD5.1 audio. The speakers on your TV can't provide true 5.1 surround audio anyway.


Got a surround sound system that is connected up to the client. The strange part is that it will only drop the audio with the client. If I hook up my Blu-Ray player with the same connection everything works ok.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

EVAC41 said:


> Got a surround sound system that is connected up to the client. The strange part is that it will only drop the audio with the client. If I hook up my Blu-Ray player with the same connection everything works ok.


Yep, yet one more example of how flaky the HDMI "standard" is. It's not at all uncommon for different devices to behave differently.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Its more likely a problem with firmware.

I have HDMI going through a receiver. Never had this problem until recently. Changing channel usually brings audio back.

The receiver is a Pioneer SC-72 so very recent tech.

When something goes from never occurring to at least once a week and absolutely nothing has changed - except genie firmware...


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

C41-700 Hooked up to a Philips TV(HDMI) & Samsung Soundbar(Digital Coax) moved the C41-700 to a Sharp TV that is hooked up to the HDMI-out on a Samsung Soundbar and the Genie Client was connected to the HDMI-in on the soundbar. I still had the intermittent issue. Dolby Digital always On

I then a day later was watching on my C41-100 hooked up to a Samsung TV(HDMI) and the sound went out on this box as well. Just using the TV Speakers on this one. Dolby Digital has always been Off on this Genie Client


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a problem with my client where the sound drops whenever we go from watching a recording back to live TV. You have to change the channel to get it back. I've had some other drops as well where you have to pause and play to get it back. I have it connected to a receiver. I've had this problem for months, if not longer.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> What happens if you turn off Dolby Digital 5.1 audio?


One of my sister's TVs didn't like DD on and the audio was always cutting out, she turned it off and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## mrnix (May 12, 2015)

I'm having the same issues. If I pause of fast forward, the picture comes back without the sound or just a layer of the sound. I'll pause the player and then play and the sound will come back. Seems more like a software issue that needs to be resolved. It's not bringing back all the layers all the time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk! 

Yes, I've noticed the same, but, of course, it's not doing it tonight. Don't know what the variables are, but I suspect it'll be cured before long.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Was not aware that sound was in "layers" I always assumed that you either get it or don't.


----------

